

Sources: Google Is Close to Buying Meebo - skbohra123
http://allthingsd.com/20120511/sources-google-is-close-to-buying-meebo

======
nerdtalker
Word on the street is that Google is working on a new messaging product, so
this isn't altogether surprising. Meebo has an awesome iOS native app and web
application, however the Android Meebo client has been abandonware for the
longest time (last update November 30, 2009!):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meebo&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meebo&hl=en)

I guess I find the fact that Google would be interested in making that kind of
commitment very curious. Meebo has stated a number of times that a revamp of
the Android client was imminent after I bugged them about why the Android
client gets no attention or updates/bigfixes at all. Getting that to fruition
would mean a workable cross platform messaging solution with some real scope.

~~~
tiles
I wonder how this relates to Meebo's pivot toward an information platfrom,
versus Meebo Messenger. Surely it can't be worth $100 million to basically get
what libpurple offers for free.

